# Fresh from Cerakote



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

So, I picked up a cerakote sponsor for this season and made a deal to do my comp pistol as a show piece. I wanted a high contrast, attention getting look. I decided on graphite black and parrot green. I am really happy with the result.
Good or bad, let me know what you think.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks good to me, great job. 
I'd love to own it myself.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not my thing but it looks well applied.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

As long as you're happy with it, that's all that counts. I'm trying to figure out which version of this that I like better? But I can always go back and forth by switching frames with my other VP9.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Jester560 said:


> So, I picked up a cerakote sponsor for this season and made a deal to do my comp pistol as a show piece. I wanted a high contrast, attention getting look. I decided on graphite black and parrot green. I am really happy with the result.
> Good or bad, let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 19712


Nice


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> As long as you're happy with it, that's all that counts. I'm trying to figure out which version of this that I like better? But I can always go back and forth by switching frames with my other VP9.
> 
> View attachment 19713
> 
> ...


I like the grey.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jester560, for a race gun, that looks pretty good! I tend to like a little "flash" in guns anyways, but that's just me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> I like the grey.


I can also use the FDE frame of my VP40. It's just a matter of swapping slide assemblies. When I bought it, it was all black as though the entire gun was spray painted black. I polished the barrel and pins, filled the roll marks with white paint and changed the trigger for a red anodized aluminum one. I also added a red anodized push button slide cover plate. I've wanted a long slide VP9 for a long time. I couldn't believe that this one was one of the few guns that was left in my dealers practically barren case. Apparently they had just gotten it in and mine was one of two. The other was sold the day before. What timing! I love the lightening cuts at the front of the slide. It really looks sharp with the polished barrel showing through.

They've gotten to the point where they will only sell one box of ammo along with the sale of a gun. They're running out of inventory faster than they can get it in. I was able to buy two boxes of .40 Speer Gold Dots at Sportsman's Warehouse. They're limiting two boxes per customer. Fortunately for Sportsman's Warehouse they sell a lot of other items other than guns and ammo. Some of the local dealers who's bread and butter are guns and ammo may have to close temporarily if they run out of inventory. I've never seen things this bad. I think that it's a combination of covid, all of the rioting and looting by BLM, ANTIFA and of course the demented senile occupant of the White House proposing additional gun control laws.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> I can also use the FDE frame of my VP40. It's just a matter of swapping slide assemblies. When I bought it, it was all black as though the entire gun was spray painted black. I polished the barrel and pins, filled the roll marks with white paint and changed the trigger for a red anodized aluminum one. I also added a red anodized push button slide cover plate. I've wanted a long slide VP9 for a long time. I couldn't believe that this one was one of the few guns that was left in my dealers practically barren case. Apparently they had just gotten it in and mine was one of two. The other was sold the day before. What timing! I love the lightening cuts at the front of the slide. It really looks sharp with the polished barrel showing through.
> 
> They've gotten to the point where they will only sell one box of ammo along with the sale of a gun. They're running out of inventory faster than they can get it in. I was able to buy two boxes of .40 Speer Gold Dots at Sportsman's Warehouse. They're limiting two boxes per customer. Fortunately for Sportsman's Warehouse they sell a lot of other items other than guns and ammo. Some of the local dealers who's bread and butter are guns and ammo may have to close temporarily if they run out of inventory. I've never seen things this bad. I think that it's a combination of covid, all of the rioting and looting by BLM, ANTIFA and of course the demented senile occupant of the White House proposing additional gun control laws.
> 
> ...


Well, you have one helluva collection! I agree with the ammo, but I am still (at times) able to lay my hands on some ammo on the shelves lately...paying too much for it though. What chaps me up is how much my shooting time has been limited, due to not wanting to watch my reserves dwindle. I am going in the morning though, but am shooting only one pistol, and will only shoot 54 rounds...so stupid all of this "nothing burger".


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

Jester560 said:


> So, I picked up a cerakote sponsor for this season and made a deal to do my comp pistol as a show piece. I wanted a high contrast, attention getting look. I decided on graphite black and parrot green. I am really happy with the result.
> Good or bad, let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 19712


I didn't know putting neon color on a gun design would be this good.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Jester560 said:


> So, I picked up a cerakote sponsor for this season and made a deal to do my comp pistol as a show piece. I wanted a high contrast, attention getting look. I decided on graphite black and parrot green. I am really happy with the result.
> Good or bad, let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 19712


Who's your sponsor, man? I'd like to leave them a message for customization requests.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

CatchySaver said:


> Who's your sponsor, man? I'd like to leave them a message for customization requests.


Southern Eagle Tactical in Waynesboro, TN. Jeff Pigg is the owner and is Cerakote trained and certified. Tell him Bret Lawson sent you.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh great thanks, man!


----------

